# Culinary School Graduate looking for advice on career.



## andrewm357 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello I am new to these forums but have recently been thinking about my long term career choices and options.

I graduated 2 years ago with a BS in culinary management, since then I have only had a FoH position in a Hotel Resort's restaurant for 7 months and otherwise have had to take jobs in other career fields to be able to pay the bills and support my family. I have continued to try and get entry level restaurant jobs to be able to build my experience because I know that school experience does not equal real world experience. I am now 25 and have become increasingly worried that I am falling far behind on my career by not building my culinary resume and experience.

The reason I started this thread is I have started thinking about starting my own small food business with a focus on small group private culinary lessons to help people learn the basics of cooking, but also be able to do small party private catering. The lessons would focus on people who have an interest in food and cooking but feel they have no skills or knowledge. So I have 3 questions regarding this idea:

1: Does 4 years of culinary school give me enough credibility to be able to help people learn basics of cooking so that I could sell myself?

2: Is teaching people in their own homes a viable option for lessons, more so from a legal and liability standpoint?

3: Should I rather focus my time and energy on getting into an established restaurant rather than risk a small business?

I thank anyone for their time and responses, I have lost focus for my career and am trying to get back on track so any advice and opinions are very welcome.


----------



## moekahn11 (Jun 15, 2015)

as u have less experience , so please do not take risk for small business , rather asap start work for someone sometime , gather exp , know more in real life restaurant work, u will be make really more money in middle east any hotel as a cook or chef or in food and bev dept or u  can see bayt.com, for middle east job postings .


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A small business will not make you much money when you start out. Eventually, but not right away and presumably not for awhile. 

Get a kitchen job in a hotel, or the resort you already worked in. Somewhere that supplies benefits along with pay, especially if you are trying to take care of a family. Four years of school is mostly a lot of theory. Real experience will teach you practical reality. 

If you try to teach now, your  lack of experience will show through. Completely inexperienced neophytes aren't the only ones who take cooking classes.


----------



## andrewm357 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies, I knew that it would probably would not be in my best interest honestly for right now but had hoped maybe I would make it work. I'm sure I still could, but I agree that I need to work more on gaining experience so that when I do go through with my plans I have the knowledge to really create an exciting lesson.

Since I do enjoy the atmosphere of a hotel I wonder what you feel is the best way to try and get a job in one. When I got my first hotel job, I had met with the HR manager through a showing at my school and so had an easier time calling up and inquiring. For other hotels though I am not sure if trying to speak with HR of a hiring manager personally is an option, since many places lately only like prospective employees to apply online where they never get a chance to talk.

I have lost a bit of confidence since I graduated, I felt going to school and having a BS in Culinary Management would help me get jobs with little issue, but since then have only gotten the one hospitality job even though I apply to many each week. I would very much appreciate any advice for getting a foot in the door, or just how you feel works best to be given an opportunity.

Thank you for everyone who takes the time to read and reply this community seems very helpful and informed.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Talk to people in the industry. Contact the local chapter of the ACF if you are in the US. Connect with whatever local food interest groups are in your area. Have a chat with restaurant owners and employees, bartenders, the local bakery owner, the cook at the local diner. Find out which local bar is a hang out for food service employees.

      There should be numerous festivals coming up in or near your area. Many restaurants and chefs will be providing food at a booth. Go to the festival and find the booths run by local chefs' or caterers, buy what they sell and have a chat when they aren't too busy. Go to the local hotel restaurant and have a meal. Talk to the waitress or waiter. 

Get out and talk to anyone and everyone you can in your area. You will be surprised at how many people know others in the industry. We've all been out of work and looking for a break and every place is looking for good employees. Word of mouth works well in so many ways. 

I'm not saying you'll have  job in a day or two. But you never know who you'll run into and who they might know.


----------



## andrewm357 (Jun 15, 2015)

Once again thank you very much for all of the helpfull advice, for some reason networking has always bee none of my weak points in the food industry but I need to improve this.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi.  What's your reason for wanting a hotel-related position?


----------

